# Flaked Wheat / Barley



## Trough Lolly (25/3/05)

Had a search on the archive and found zip so don't flame me for this question!
I'm working on some forthcoming recipes and I want to use flaked barley. I've got a kilo bag each of flaked oats/barley/wheat and rye from the local health food shop...
I used the flaked oats in a stout a while ago (about 200g from memory) but didn't really taste any difference (in a 23L batch). I mashed the flaked oats with the main mash, for 90 mins, but didn't crush the oat flakes with the grains before dough-in. I just tossed them into the crushed grain bucket and cranked up the mash.

Do you mill your flaked adjuncts? I didn't think it was necessary - but with the minimal effect from them, they're either no good for brewing or I should mill them along with the rest of the grain bill. By the way, I'm pretty sure that they're gelatinised since the flaked wheat looks just like something out of King Willies cereal packet and the oats look just like something from Uncle Toby - minus a $hitload of sugar!

Any thoughts?
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Jovial_Monk (25/3/05)

I never mill adjuncts: the flaking/popping pregelatinises them and the husk is destroyed.

500g flaked outs (cereal mash, with a 20 min 35c rest to destroy the betaglucans or gums) will put a nice silky smoothness into a stout.

For something like a guinness you need close to a kilo flaked barley in a 23L batch.

Any reasonable amount of flaked or puffed wheat will put a nice head on the beer.

Jovial Monk


----------



## Trough Lolly (25/3/05)

Thanks for that JM,
I'll simply use more next time - I tend to understeer the quantities in my recipes and then steadily creep towards my brewing goals in successive batches!
I didn't think milling adjucts was necessary but I thought it worth seeing if anyone does do it and gets any additional benefit - I like the whole flakes in the mashtun to help me at sparge time...
I always find adjuncts (flaked oats, wheat, rye, barley etc) a bit tricky to measure since, IMHO, there's no way you can directly measure body or head qualities in Promash!...Predicted gravity and colour, yes, head retention qualities and mouthfeel, no. 
It's not a shot at Promash, I guess it's all about working at a particular style of beer that I enjoy, until I get it right, for me!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## jaytee (29/3/05)

I'd been using upto 200gm of dried wheat malt and thought it was adding a bit to the head and mouthfeel. 

But I tried about 200gm flaked wheat in one batch and 200gm flaked barley in another and the improvement, especially mouthfeel was incredible.

No more dried wheat malt for me, it's down to the health food shop !

And no, I didn't mill either of them


----------



## die sudhausanlage (29/3/05)

> 500g flaked outs (cereal mash, with a 20 min 35c rest to destroy the betaglucans or gums) will put a nice silky smoothness into a stout.



Yes JM I did a stout with a betaglucan rest and your 100% correct it is a very silky stout indeed.

From reading many articles on the way that cereals are flaked, it doesnt seem necessary to mill these as the endosperm has already been gelantised by the hot rollers. 

I did get a tip from an Irishman on how to get that Guinness style "tang"

Simply buy 2 X 700ml bottles of guiness, sterilise an ice cream container and pour the guinness into them, cover with glad wrap and let sour for at least 1 week, better with 2 weeks, then freeze.

On mash day remove from the freezer, heat to 80deg for 20mins to get rid of any bugs (if any) and throw the heated sour guinness into the final boil at 10 mins.

Ferment with WLP 004 Irish Ale Yeast, CC for 3 weeks in glass secondary at 2 deg.

The result is quite amazing, my friends swore it was that close to guinness on St Patricks Day but I was more reserved and acknowledged that it was a bloody great stout.

DS


----------



## lagerman (29/3/05)

Is Die's recipe suggestion the " secret ingredient" that people are lookin for.
I might give it a go. 

No I dont mill my adjuncts at all.

Lagerman.


----------



## jayse (29/3/05)

Hey trough lolly if you did mill them nothing would happen they would just come out as they went in.
You'd have to break them up another way, anyway you don't need to do it, when you check the flakes after your mash you can see they are just shadows of there former selves and you can see the starch has been converted.

Jayse


----------

